# Missed Menses/Period



## JGALAPIA (May 18, 2012)

What is the correct dx for this verbiage 626.0, 626.4 or 626.8? Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2012)

you need more information, these codes are all in the category for disorders of menstruation and abnormal bleeding from female genital tract, in the chapter for disorders of the genital urinary system.  
626.0 is either a complete lack of menses prior to the age of 16 or an absence of 6 months or greater, 
626.4 irregular menses must have a pattern of irregularity documented not an isolated absence.  and other is for some other specified disorder not listed.
if the patient is here due to a missed period or two and is seeking an answer to pregnant or not then you use V72.4x never a 626.x code.


----------



## JGALAPIA (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply.. I failed to mention this is for lab testing and that's the verbiage provided on lab req, so should I be sending it back for more info?


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2012)

yes you need more info... the dx is the patient's so we must always be correct in the assignment.


----------



## JGALAPIA (May 18, 2012)

Thank You..


----------



## kumeena (May 22, 2012)

Hi Debra,

I am impresed the way you explain . It tells you that you know your job. 

On behalf of all of us (Coders) I thank you very much.


----------

